# An Ode to Chelsea



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

The Other Side of the Wind By Ethan Rutkoff © Feb 3, 2006

From the other side of the wind you came, late one summer night
Emerging from the alley from the darkness to a light.
How you came upon this station I will never understand,
Though now I know it wasn’t from your survey of the land.


We learned the truth about you, you weren’t quite what we thought,
Not a youngster seeking out their way, but an elder wandering lost.
You’d been part of someone’s family, changes made to you,
You could not exist on which you prey, your defenses were removed.

Yet you stepped up directly, as if you had no fear,
Risking you would find what you were seeking offered here.
Oh how little did they know that night you stepped out from the dark
The wonder your arrival wrought and how deep you’d touch their hearts.

Have you been out in the wind did you go outside and play?
Have you seen the birds a-flying, watched the clouds scud on their way?
Do the trees and flowers beckon, as the warm heat of sun
Have you been long on the other side of where the wind comes from?


And then at last they learned, the secret in your eyes,
That it was not your vision that had drawn you to the light
That your arrival was a portent, one of divine design
There was yet another calling, and to this he would resign.

Yet you stepped up so directly as if you had no fear
Risking you would find that which you were seeking offered here.
Oh how little did they know that night you stepped into that yard
How you could survive at all out in the wind where life is hard.

Have you been out in the wind did you go outside and play?
Have you seen the birds a-flying, watched the clouds scud on their way?
Do the trees and flowers beckon, as the warm heat of sun
Have you been long on the other side of where the wind comes from?


----------

